# Dubai Exchange?



## s023kaw (May 27, 2011)

Does anyone have any recommendations for exchange companies that specialize in Dubai?  RCI only has 2 active resorts there and they don't get many exchanges from them.

Thanks!


----------



## Carolinian (May 27, 2011)

I posted some Dubai sightings a few weeks ago at DAE on another timeshare site.  They had three of four weeks, all HU.  You might try putting in a request with DAE for the time period you are looking for.


----------



## mav (Aug 27, 2011)

There is an RCI timeshare with a LOT availability in Dubai. I actually reserved 1 month at this resort for Febr./March of 2013 about 2 months ago. After reading the reviews it sounds very nice . We did not want to be in the Dubai that is all glitz, glamour, extremely upscale, and tall buildings. We would not feel like we had seen Dubai if we did that. The resort I booked REALLY sounds like the real Dubai. The heat in Dubai is extreme so if I was you I would figure out your comfort level with heat before booking your time.   Along with the month I have already booked we are going to add 1 week in the glitz just to see what that is like. Below is what is available there now. Be sure to read the reviews.  There is a total of 87 available right now!


Emirates Springs Hotel Apartments  (#5277)  87  available units  
    Fujairah 
, 
United Arab Emirates 


map resort  Available Unit Size
1 Bedroom
2 Bedroom


Check-In Date Range 
29-Oct-2011 - 13-Jul-2013 

Exchange Trading Power Range
10 - 27


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 27, 2011)

This resort is in a different emirate.  The United Arab Emirates (UAE) is a federation of seven seperate emirates, the most important of which are Dubai and Abu Dhabi.  Fujairah is one of the lesser emirates.  Dubai is the most westernized.  While there are similarities between the emirates, each one is distinct and a different experience.




mav said:


> There is an RCI timeshare with a LOT availability in Dubai. I actually reserved 1 month at this resort for Febr./March of 2013 about 2 months ago. After reading the reviews it sounds very nice . We did not want to be in the Dubai that is all glitz, glamour, extremely upscale, and tall buildings. We would not feel like we had seen Dubai if we did that. The resort I booked REALLY sounds like the real Dubai. The heat in Dubai is extreme so if I was you I would figure out your comfort level with heat before booking your time.   Along with the month I have already booked we are going to add 1 week in the glitz just to see what that is like. Below is what is available there now. Be sure to read the reviews.  There is a total of 87 available right now!
> 
> 
> Emirates Springs Hotel Apartments  (#5277)  87  available units
> ...


----------

